# Books Recommended by our Members (May 2010)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I've started the May thread one day early as neither Ann nor I are going to be around tonight! Hope no one minds!

For the April recommendations, go to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22219.0.html

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I just finished Predictably Irrational by Dan Ariely



It is a great book about why people consistently make bad decisions. Chapters on money, societal norms, intimacy and arousal, procrastination and self control, owning things, etc. This is a very readable book in a similar vein as Nudge or Freakonomics.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Loved this book!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Another vampire series, great read and first book

content might be a little spicy for some people


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent spy thriller...


----------



## Cop (Apr 29, 2010)

Just finished reading


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's always great to start the month with a 5 star book...


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just finished _Plagues and Peoples_ http://www.amazon.com/Plagues-Peoples-William-H-McNeill/dp/product-description/0385121229. It was originally published in 76, I think, then updated in the 80s. Disregard the the cover, which could probably use a little work - this is a really interesting book if you like history. It talks not only about how past epidemics and pandemics have altered the course of history(the fall of the Roman Empire, the conquest of the Americas, etc), but how human society has shaped epidemic disease as well.

I've got a couple other books I want to read lined up as well, so I might have some fiction recommendations soon - depending on whether I like these once I get to the end or not...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 2, 2010)

I just finished reading baby I dont care by Lee Server. Its a biography about the life of actor Robert Mitchum. Once I started reading it I couldnt put it down. It gives an accurate indepth picture from the actor himself and those who knew him best. The action and adventure that took place in his movies pales in comparison to his real life. The book spans his entire life from his childhood and his teenage years of riding boxcars as a hobo to his rise to stardom and a lifetime in films. It also gives alot of fun descriptions of all the movies that he did as well as the many of screen legends who he worked with. As well as being a book about Mitchums life it also reads like a whose who of Hollywood and an indepth look at what it was like in the old studio system. I was amazed to learn what a deep and intelligent man was hidden behind the slow talking, cool, and seemingly unaffected persona that was Robert Mitchum.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I just finished reading baby I dont care by Lee Server. Its a biography about the life of actor Robert Mitchum. Once I started reading it I couldnt put it down. It gives an accurate indepth picture from the actor himself and those who knew him best. The action and adventure that took place in his movies pales in comparison to his real life. The book spans his entire life from his childhood and his teenage years of riding boxcars as a hobo to his rise to stardom and a lifetime in films. It also gives alot of fun descriptions of all the movies that he did as well as the many of screen legends who he worked with. As well as being a book about Mitchums life it also reads like a whose who of Hollywood and an indepth look at what it was like in the old studio system. I was amazed to learn what a deep and intelligent man was hidden behind the slow talking, cool, and seemingly unaffected persona that was Robert Mitchum.


Here's a link...


----------



## Merry (Apr 26, 2010)

I stayed up till 3:00 AM reading this beautifully written, stunning novel of love and loss. Ms. Cushman conveyed every mother's deepest fear, the profound and devastating knowledge that one is unable to protect their children from all harm. The mothers live at different ends of the spectrum, and the only thing they have in common is the loss of a child. Rather than bringing them together, they are pulled apart by well-meaning friends and family, who are angry, and quick to place blame. Ms. Cushman digs beneath the layers of guilt and aloneness, unveiling faith and forgiveness like the petals of a rose, slowly opening both women's hearts to God. In the end, redemption, with consequences, resonates in an all-too-real life scenario that will touch the heart long after the last page is turned.

OK - not sure what happened but I must've had the wrong window open - I posted this in _*Newbie Is Reading*_ thread instead of this one. I apologize, I'm still finding my way around these boards. I have also posted this review on Amazon, now that I realize the importance of reviews.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Last night I finished Lois McMaster Bujold's short story "The Mountains of Mourning." I thought it was well written with good imagery and sense of location, complex and believable characters, and an engaging plot. Well worth the price, which is free at via the Baen Free Library. It is definitely science fiction, but the sort of story that I think would appeal to those who do not regularly partake of that genre.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Last night I finished Lois McMaster Bujold's short story "The Mountains of Mourning." I thought it was well written with good imagery and sense of location, complex and believable characters, and an engaging plot. Well worth the price, which is free at via the Baen Free Library. It is definitely science fiction, but the sort of story that I think would appeal to those who do not regularly partake of that genre.


Have you read any other books in the author's Miles Vorkosigan series? If you like Science Fiction, I HIGHLY recommend the entire series, they are wonderful.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> Have you read any other books in the author's Miles Vorkosigan series? If you like Science Fiction, I HIGHLY recommend the entire series, they are wonderful.


Not yet, but I certainly plan on looking into more of Ms. Bujold's work, as I found her writing to be quite engaging.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Not yet, but I certainly plan on looking into more of Ms. Bujold's work, as I found her writing to be quite engaging.


I've read all of the Vorkosigan saga and loved it (I am a big SF fan, though), and read her Fantasy/Romance Sharing Knife series as well. I enjoyed the Sharing Knife series, she's got a knack for creating wonderful characters that jump off the page and get into your head.

I want to track down the few other titles that she's written that aren't in either of those two universes.


----------



## NicolaFurlong (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey,

Anyone read The Abortionist's Daughter by Elizabeth Hyde? Thought it was a good read though the omniscient point of view threw me a bit. Wondered what others felt.

Cheers from southern Vancouver Island, BC.

Nicola Furlong


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Loved this book!


Me too...

I love The Secret Garden and thought it was a wonderful homage and story in its own right.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I loved the Forgotten Garden too - I couldn't put it down. I have The House at Riverton at home to read in a DTB but I got it the same day as I got my Kindle and haven't picked it up to read.

I think Kate Morton is a great author and I will be getting her next book when it comes out too.

I have just started reading Game of Thrones/Clash of the Kings by George RR Martin. Second time I have read Game of Thrones and remember what I liked about the book the first time


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NicolaFurlong said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anyone read The Abortionist's Daughter by Elizabeth Hyde? Thought it was a good read though the omniscient point of view threw me a bit. Wondered what others felt.
> 
> ...


I read that a long time ago, pre-kindle. From what i remember, I liked it. But I don't remember details of books once I read them.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished Cutting for Stone, recommended for me by Mamy in the April Book Game. Really good!










Betsy


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson (Mar 15, 2010)

I recently read Robert Gregory Browne's thriller, "Kiss Her Goodbye," (2007) and I highly recommend it. It's fast paced, gritty, exciting, and very lean. It reads like a movie, which is which is what I shoot for in my own books. In fact, this story started out as a screen play. It does mix in some supernatural stuff, so if you can't handle that, then you may not like the book. But otherwise, check it out.


----------



## historywesternromancelvr (Apr 6, 2010)

Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold by Ellen O'Connell

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-Silver-Gold-ebook/dp/B003GDJOFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1273359396&sr=8-1


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> I recently read Robert Gregory Browne's thriller, "Kiss Her Goodbye," (2007) and I highly recommend it. It's fast paced, gritty, exciting, and very lean. It reads like a movie, which is which is what I shoot for in my own books. In fact, this story started out as a screen play. It does mix in some supernatural stuff, so if you can't handle that, then you may not like the book. But otherwise, check it out.


This sounds like a really good book. After reading the reviews, I downloaded it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Loved this book!


I am about half way through this book right now and I am loving it! I would definitely recommend it and am not even done with it yet.

Another one I really liked and was surprised by was The Lady of Milkweed Manor. I got it while it was free and decided to try it a few weeks back and I was pretty impressed with it.


----------



## bobandjim (Apr 28, 2010)

Just read a short story yet again by W.M. Dean...it was interesting read. I find myself constantly thinking about things she/he wrote. Not really sure what to think? Would I recommend it? Yes...I would. IF you want something short and need a break from a novel.


----------



## bobandjim (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, just finished J. Butcher's Summer Knight.  Really good.  I'm really hooked on Harry Dresden....he's a fun read.  Kind of like a cross between CSI and Harry Potter.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed Therese Walsh's LAST WILL OF MOIRA LEAHY:




Kristan


----------



## goldenjuliet (May 11, 2010)

I loved this book!

Intimate Encounters Sierra Michaels


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

I just finished  reading two great books, Thanks for all things and So B. It.  Sorry new here so no idea how to book picture of book on here


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just read this. I'm not very knowledgeable at all about baseball and I was looking for something to gain some insight on the sport and I saw this. The unwritten code of baseball was recently in the news with the spat between A-Rod and Dallas Braden so I was intrigued by this. I really enjoyed it, some really great stories are used to illustrate the unwritten rules of the game. Highly recommended to any baseball fans.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Best book I've read in a long time. 
deb


----------



## Becky Hill (May 14, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Her-Perfect-Master-ebook/dp/B003G2ZDTM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273840869&sr=8-2

I love paranormal romance but have gotten burned out on vampires and shapeshifters. FINDING HER PERFECT MASTER was released on Kindle in April. It was filled with enough romance, passion, comedy and mystery to keep me hooked.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

A fast-moving mystery by the author of the Percy Jackson series. The writing style is quite different--I had to google Riordan to see if it was indeed the same guy. There is a bit of the same humor, though. The story is set in San Antonio, so if you are familiar with the city, it makes the book more enjoyable.

By the way, this is book 6 in the series, but the only one I have read so far. I will probably read more.

N


----------



## PeterDuff (May 20, 2010)

This one is nice and cheap to. Is for good laughts 

*Jokes that will offend almost everyone* : http://www.amazon.com/Jokes-offend-almost-everyone-ebook/dp/B003GDI6OK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## esgrossman (May 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/My-Fathers-Paradise-Search-Familys/dp/1565129334/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274542175&sr=1-1 "My Father's Paradise" is a book written by the son of the world's leading expert on Aramaic. Born in Kurdistan area of Iraq and immigrated to Israel when Sadam Hussein throw out all the Jews, the author's father rises to full professor at UCSD. It is a history of the Kurds in Iraq; the experiences of Iraqi immigrants in Israel and the relationship of an American born son of a professor who keeps his immigrant ways.

It is an absorbing book.


----------



## ebooklover (May 27, 2010)

Read *"In My Dreams It Was Simpler"* on the Kindle! http://www.amazon.com/Dreams-Was-Simpler-One-ebook/dp/B003DQPSFA

The story revolves around six best friends, a man, his wife, his mistress, a handsome man of mystery and a man with a shady past. Thrown together through a series of interrelated events, the story's twists and turns leave the reader in constant suspense.

Highly recommended for suspense, romance, drama, chick-lit and contemporary fiction fans!


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

I did a list at amazon.com of some of my favorite non-HP books. Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RN8KTP2QZ9F0D/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## gone (May 8, 2010)

I couldn't get the link maker to work, so I'm recommending 

The Girl on the Swing
New Coastal Times
and
Portal


----------



## russel4reeves (May 31, 2010)

WOW realy beutiful photo...


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Chronic City by Jonathan Lethem is my favorite book I read in May. Sadly, it's not available for Kindle.


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

Here's a list of about 20 of my faves.

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RN8KTP2QZ9F0D/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------

